# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do I split a cell diagonally?

## Tupid

Please help as I need to know asap.

Thank you.

----------


## Chip Pearson

You can't really do this. You can put a diagonal line through a
cell. Go to the Format menu, choose Cell, then the Borders tab.
Click the diagonal line button.  This will display a diagonal
line in the cell, but will have no effect on splitting the cell's
text between the two regions.


--
Cordially,
Chip Pearson
Microsoft MVP - Excel
Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
www.cpearson.com


"Tupid" <Tupid@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FDEE40D6-32E8-477B-A0FE-39C366EBBB35@microsoft.com...
> Please help as I need to know asap.
>
> Thank you.
>
>
>

----------


## Ken Wright

Depending on what you want in there though, you may be able to achieve that
kind of effect, eg

Format the cell as Chip described, type 'ab' hit ALT+ENTER, type  few spaces
and then type 'cd'

Get the spacing right and you will have the appearance of a split cell.
Useless for data that needs to be numeric, but if it functions as a column
and row header then it works fine.  Not an ideal choice to me as you can't
refer simply to each value (though it can be done), but it may be what you
are looking for.

--
Regards
Ken.......................    Microsoft MVP - Excel
Sys Spec - Win XP Pro /  XL 97/00/02/03

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission :-)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Chip Pearson" <chip@cpearson.com> wrote in message
news:eJr8pXjBFHA.2788@TK2MSFTNGP15.phx.gbl...
> You can't really do this. You can put a diagonal line through a
> cell. Go to the Format menu, choose Cell, then the Borders tab.
> Click the diagonal line button.  This will display a diagonal
> line in the cell, but will have no effect on splitting the cell's
> text between the two regions.
>
>
> --
> Cordially,
> Chip Pearson
> Microsoft MVP - Excel
> Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
> www.cpearson.com
>
>
> "Tupid" <Tupid@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:FDEE40D6-32E8-477B-A0FE-39C366EBBB35@microsoft.com...
> > Please help as I need to know asap.
> >
> > Thank you.
> >
> >
> >
>
>

----------


## CLR

You can "fake" doing this by using drawing objects (triangles), one on top
the other.........they will accept text and can be colored to
suit.........lthough only really usefull as like a column header,
etc...............

Vaya con Dios,
Chuck, CABGx3


"Tupid" <Tupid@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FDEE40D6-32E8-477B-A0FE-39C366EBBB35@microsoft.com...
> Please help as I need to know asap.
>
> Thank you.
>
>
>

----------


## j1nj1

lol this is 4 years old, but one of the first links that showed up on google.

Adding on to what Ken wrote, what I found to be useful is instead of actually splitting a cell diagonally is to just use 4 cells - in 2x2 format.  

Assuming that you want to make a chart label (ie for the rows/columns) to be located in the top left, insert your row label in the bottom left of the 4 cells, while the column label is placed on the top right.  Make sure these 2 columns have the same width/height, and use the draw border tool to draw diagonals in the upper left and lower right cells.

After that, just merge and center the cells which contain the names for rows and columns, and you're set  :Smilie:

----------


## evanbarr

After all these years and this is still not a feature in Excel.

The main issue with the few solutions already mentioned is that you cannot give each half of the split cell a different color (to match the table's column header and row header formatting).  I needed this for an article I was writing, so I wrote an add-in that includes a dialog for setting all the parameters. 

See Logit's post below for the link to the source code, instructions and download (I don't have enough posts yet to put the link here).

----------


## Logit

.
Evan ... sent you a private message.

----------


## Logit

.
Evan requested I post the URL for him :  https://github.com/evanbarr/Excel-TableCornerLabels

----------

